# Mizuno JPX 850 driver testing opportunity... the magnificent 7 are...



## MikeH (Dec 2, 2014)

morning all 

pleased to reveal the following have been selected to test the JPX 850 drivers - I have bumped forum allocation up from 5 to 7 as we had so many good applications



garyinderry
FairwayDodger
Mcbroon
Liverbirdie 
LIG
naybrains
davidg2010uk


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats to all...but you've still missed my name off Mike


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2014)

Great news for those who won, I hope you just love it!


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 2, 2014)

ye-ha.


first time ive topped a leader board in a long time!     made my day GM and mizuno !  thanks.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 2, 2014)

well done all... one day...


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2014)

Not too sure about LIG as a choice, it's gonna get one hell of a battering what with all those provisional balls!!


----------



## TheCaddie (Dec 2, 2014)

I always knew my application was a long shot! Excuse the pun....

Congratulations too all of those that were selected!


----------



## turkish (Dec 2, 2014)

LOL I was just actually thinking about this........ Goddamitt!!!! :angry:

Only joking- congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## Odvan (Dec 2, 2014)

Well in lads n lasses, looking forward to reading your reviews on these.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 2, 2014)

MikeH said:



			morning all 

pleased to reveal the following have been selected to test the JPX 850 drivers - I have bumped forum allocation up from 5 to 7 as we had so many good applications



garyinderry
FairwayDodger
Mcbroon
Liverbirdie 
LIG
naybrains
davidg2010uk
		
Click to expand...

Mike i don't think they do a ladies version, i'll help you out and take Karens One


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats all. Looks an awesome driver, good luck with it!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 2, 2014)

:whoo:

Fantastic! Looking forward to getting my hands on this, can't wait to try it.

Thanks very much to GM and Mizuno for the opportunity. 

ne:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 2, 2014)

Liverbirdies mate Glen will be pleased, He will now get his Callaway driver back from the cheapskate


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 2, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Mike i don't think they do a ladies version, i'll help you out and take Karens One

Click to expand...

Watch it! :rofl:

Will let you have a hit with it when I come up to Nairn.... assuming it manages to displace the X2 Hot in the bag!


----------



## Martin70 (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats to all.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 2, 2014)

Well done everyone! 

:thup:


----------



## drewster (Dec 2, 2014)

Gutted to miss out but delgihted for those who have been successful . Really keen to hear the feedback on this driver.


----------



## chellie (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations all of you


----------



## Val (Dec 2, 2014)

MikeH said:



			morning all 

pleased to reveal the following have been selected to test the JPX 850 drivers - I have bumped forum allocation up from 5 to 7 as we had so many good applications



garyinderry
FairwayDodger
Mcbroon
Liverbirdie 
LIG
naybrains
davidg2010uk
		
Click to expand...

2 dumplings from the 1 club Mike, have you lost your marbles?  

I'm unsure if this will sort Liverbirdies girly fade though 

Enjoy guys, it appears to be an excellent piece of kit.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 2, 2014)

Grats guys!


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 2, 2014)

Val said:



			I'm unsure if this will sort Liverbirdies girly fade though 

.
		
Click to expand...

im not sure it possible to improve on his old man drives.

I was talking the piss out of him at the weekend.  trackman would be barking at him 197yards carry 250 total.  

the amount of run he gets is unreal.  super low spinning.   still an oul girly fade though! :rofl:


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Well done to all, was hoping being in Scotland, maybe next time.....


----------



## Piece (Dec 2, 2014)

Well done all! Looks like I'll have to wait until Feb 2015 for a hit.  Meanwhile, time to hit the new 915 again!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats to the chosen few.
I will be buying in Feb for sure.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2014)

Gerrin!!!!!

I'm poorly in bed at the mo, so it was nice to wake up to find out I had a stiff one this morning.

Thanks GM and Mizuno.

As I said in my application, I've never had even 1 mizuno club in my bag in 25 years of playing, so knowing how some rave about them, it will be an interesting experiment.

Gaz, I want the azure blue, to go with my baby blue eyes.

You can have the faded brown to match your 1950's cords. We don't want to clash do we.

First thing I've won, and it just goes to show that no matter how unlucky in life you think you are, things like this can come up trumps for you. So, if you feel that your God has given you the looks of Lincoln quaker, keep going - one day the sun will shine on you, and golfing manna from heaven can be yours my son.   

Cheers all.:thup:


----------



## Val (Dec 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Gerrin!!!!!

I'm poorly in bed at the mo, so it was nice to wake up to find out I had a stiff one this morning.

Thanks GM and Mizuno.

As I said in my application, I've never had even 1 mizuno club in my bag in 25 years of playing, so knowing how some rave about them, it will be an interesting experiment.

Gaz, I want the azure blue, to go with my baby blue eyes.

You can have the faded brown to match your 1950's cords. We don't want to clash do we.

First thing I've won, and it just goes to show that no matter how unlucky in life you think you are, things like this can come up trumps for you. So, if you feel that your God has given you the looks of Lincoln quaker, keep going - one day the sun will shine on you, and golfing manna from heaven can be yours my son.   

Cheers all.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I did think we'd get a speech at some point, glad you kept it short


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 2, 2014)

Val said:



			2 dumplings from the 1 club Mike, have you lost your marbles?  

I'm unsure if this will sort Liverbirdies girly fade though 

Enjoy guys, it appears to be an excellent piece of kit.
		
Click to expand...

Thats all we need mate ,  they will be on comparing shaft length & stiffness next ha ha ...



Well done to ALL selected look forward to hearing how it goes ..


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations guys


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Not too sure about LIG as a choice, it's gonna get one hell of a battering what with all those provisional balls!! 

Click to expand...


:rofl:



enjoy you lucky 7.


----------



## golfsaint (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats guys :thup: thought it was 20 though lol?


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Gerrin!!!!!

I'm poorly in bed at the mo, so it was nice to wake up to find out I had a stiff one this morning.

Thanks GM and Mizuno.

As I said in my application, I've never had even 1 mizuno club in my bag in 25 years of playing, so knowing how some rave about them, it will be an interesting experiment.

Gaz, I want the azure blue, to go with my baby blue eyes.

You can have the faded brown to match your 1950's cords. We don't want to clash do we.

First thing I've won, and it just goes to show that no matter how unlucky in life you think you are, things like this can come up trumps for you. So, if you feel that your God has given you the looks of Lincoln quaker, keep going - one day the sun will shine on you, and golfing manna from heaven can be yours my son.   

Cheers all.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Blue though Pedro, I mean Royal Blue! Seriously! 
You deserve a tonne of stick! Don't think Mizuno will appreciate the red paint job so early when the clubs not even been released  

Congrats all!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 2, 2014)

Karl102 said:



*Blue though Pedro, I mean Royal Blue! Seriously! *
You deserve a tonne of stick! Don't think Mizuno will appreciate the red paint job so early when the clubs not even been released  

Congrats all!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too :rofl:


----------



## Tiger (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats all  looking forward to reading your reviews!


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 2, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Blue though Pedro, I mean Royal Blue! Seriously! 
You deserve a tonne of stick! Don't think Mizuno will appreciate the red paint job so early when the clubs not even been released  

Congrats all!
		
Click to expand...

I would call it more "Everton blue" don't you think Karl.... 

Well done to all the winners, look forward to hearing the reports as this club looks very nice indeed.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 2, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I would call it more "Everton blue" don't you think Karl.... 

Well done to all the winners, look forward to hearing the reports as this club looks very nice indeed.
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I consider it to be "Rangers blue". :whoo:


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Christmas winners, it's one hell of a driver according to reviews!


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Dec 2, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Personally, I consider it to be "Rangers blue". :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## turkish (Dec 2, 2014)

Quick question Mike- has the actual magazine draw been made? How many names were drawn for that one and when are names released?


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 2, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Personally, I consider it to be "Rangers blue". :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


European Blue?!


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 2, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Personally, I consider it to be "Rangers blue". :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

In which case I would need to give it an "Aberdeen red" makeover were I to buy it!!

Congrats on getting it to test Kaz, if it improves your driving from this season I won't be playing you for money!!!! :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 2, 2014)

Enjoy you lucky lot.
(Am sure I'll get to hit gary's or peter's, hint hint)


----------



## Val (Dec 2, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Personally, I consider it to be "Rangers blue". :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Boak


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 2, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			In which case I would need to give it an "Aberdeen red" makeover were I to buy it!!

Congrats on getting it to test Kaz, if it improves your driving from this season I won't be playing you for money!!!! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Iain. Fingers crossed for a few more yards! Just watched Mark Crossfield's review.... my excitement is building!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 2, 2014)

Val said:



			Boak
		
Click to expand...

:ears:


----------



## Val (Dec 2, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Cheers Iain. Fingers crossed for a few more yards! Just watched Mark Crossfield's review.... my excitement is building!
		
Click to expand...

Well, I hope to see this in the flesh down at Craigielaw. Hopefully get a game after christmas?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2014)

Big thanks to GM for the opportunity and good luck to the winners. Would have loved it but probably wasted on my swing.
Mind you, that should be 7 less going for the next driver testing so my chances next time are improved.

Looking forward to reading updates on how the testers progress over the next year.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I would call it more "Everton blue" don't you think Karl.... 

Well done to all the winners, look forward to hearing the reports as this club looks very nice indeed.
		
Click to expand...

I hope it is. 

It will be shafted every week, and if it has a wild "kick point" like Tony Hibbert, it'll go for a mile.

Sorry Mike, they started it.

I'm up in Glasgow next week on business, so could have offered to pick it up from the National Mizuno fitting centre........, but they moved to Surrey a few years ago. Booooo


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 2, 2014)

Val said:



			Well, I hope to see this in the flesh down at Craigielaw. Hopefully get a game after christmas?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! :thup:


----------



## MikeH (Dec 2, 2014)

turkish said:



			Quick question Mike- has the actual magazine draw been made? How many names were drawn for that one and when are names released?
		
Click to expand...

\

we had 20 in total. none were from the mag per se but all GM channels
7 forum, 3 facebook, 3 twitter, 2 from google plus and 5 thru the newsletter

NickB has everyone's emails and will be sending those notifications ourt in the next couple of days


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats to all selected&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## turkish (Dec 2, 2014)

Sorry Newsletter was one I was referring to thanks


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 2, 2014)

Awesome - enjoy guys and really good to see a gal in there too :clap:


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 2, 2014)

Absolutely wonderful - Woo hoo!


----------



## Siren (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats guys have a great day!


----------



## CMAC (Dec 2, 2014)

Siren said:



			Congrats guys have a great day!
		
Click to expand...

all sent to their houses so not an 'actual' day of testing- they have the rest of their lives:smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Awesome - enjoy guys and really good to see a gal in there too :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Yes. It's about time LIG had some good fortune.
Nice to see


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2014)

Is it too Late to be the only applicant from my subscription to the mag??

I'd probably still not win if I was the only ticket holder in a lottery!

:rofl:


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Is it too Late to be the only applicant from my subscription to the mag??

I'd probably still not win if I was the only ticket holder in a lottery!

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Or the only applicant for Google Plus


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Is it too Late to be the only applicant from my subscription to the mag??

I'd probably still not win if I was the only ticket holder in a lottery!

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't there an age limit ?


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Yes. It's about time LIG had some good fortune.
Nice to see
		
Click to expand...

 The only man to hit his driver more than his putter in a round.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

richart said:



 The only man to hit his driver more than his putter in a round.

Click to expand...

Oh I dunno.
He did hit his putter 5 times on the 5th at Karsten Lakes.
He only hit 2 off the tee on that hole.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2014)

richart said:



			Wasn't there an age limit ?

Click to expand...

I'm still young and sprightly!


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 2, 2014)

Woo hoo! I'm absolutely made up about this. Thanks very much GM and Mizuno for the opportunity :thup: 

Mrs McBroon has already been told that I'll have to play a lot more golf next year to ensure that I'm able to appreciate this fully 

And I'd say it was more of a Cowdenbeath blue...


----------



## adiemel (Dec 2, 2014)

Well done to all the winners. Look forward to reading your reviews and thoughts.


----------



## LIG (Dec 2, 2014)

Yee Haaa! indeed!:whoo:

This will get a good test as I'll be fiddling about with the settings, trying every single one, hunting for that elusive lower (read non-stratospheric) ball flight! :mmm:



chrisd said:



			Not too sure about LIG as a choice, it's gonna get one hell of a battering what with all those provisional balls!! 

Click to expand...

Don't you want me to hit fewer provys Chris?    I'm hurt! :ears:




richart said:



 The only man to hit his driver more than his putter in a round.

Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Oh I dunno.
He did hit his putter 5 times on the 5th at Karsten Lakes.
He only hit 2 off the tee on that hole.


Click to expand...

I think 5 putts on a par 5 is quite reasonable........ for me.  

Come to think of it, maybe I should have saved that good luck for a GM putter fitting opportunity!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2014)

Good luck to all the testers. I'm sure you'll be in for a great day. These days always are. I'll be interested to see the write ups as I've never been overly drawn to any Mizuno driver offering


----------



## CMAC (Dec 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good luck to all the testers. *I'm sure you'll be in for a great day. **These days always are*. I'll be interested to see the write ups as I've never been overly drawn to any Mizuno driver offering
		
Click to expand...

post #55


----------



## CMAC (Dec 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Is it too Late to be the only applicant from my subscription to the mag??

*I'd probably still not win if I was the only ticket holder in a lottery!
*
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

you probably would win but the prize fund would be Â£2 :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 2, 2014)

fairway dodger - have you been told you will receive a ladies version.  looks like it might have a different paint job and also different loft options.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 2, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			fairway dodger - have you been told you will receive a ladies version.  looks like it might have a different paint job and also different loft options.






Click to expand...

Pink? Aaaaaaargh! 

No, I expect to be getting the same as you guys except that mike very kindly got mizuno to rummage for a regular shaft rather than stiff.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2014)

Well done guys and gals - hope they do the biz for you all


----------



## freddielong (Dec 2, 2014)

absolutely gutted to miss out but congratulations to everyone, looks like I am going to have to buy one now

If anyone doesn't get on with it let me know


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 2, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Pink? Aaaaaaargh! 

No, I expect to be getting the same as you guys except that mike very kindly got mizuno to rummage for a regular shaft rather than stiff.
		
Click to expand...

if you get a pink one ill swap ye :rofl:


----------



## Big-Dog (Dec 2, 2014)

Been a while since I have been on due to work but nice to see the fantastic offers are still around. I went for an iron fitting with Mizuno as testing the market and was amazed at the amount of shafts offered I think it was sixteen.

It will be a brilliant day enjoy and the best of luck to you all.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Dec 2, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Been a while since I have been on due to work but nice to see the fantastic offers are still around. I went for an iron fitting with Mizuno as testing the market and was *amazed at the amount of shafts offered I think it was sixteen*.

It will be a brilliant day enjoy and the best of luck to you all.
		
Click to expand...

yeah and the beauty of Mizuno is there is no upcharge unlike some other companies. My mate had to fork out an extra Â£100 to have the same shafts as me fitted to his Nike irons.

Congrats to all the winners, I'm sure the driver will be a great piece of kit, it certainly looks it.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 2, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Been a while since I have been on due to work but nice to see the fantastic offers are still around. I went for an iron fitting with Mizuno as testing the market and was amazed at the amount of shafts offered I think it was sixteen.

*It will be a brilliant day *enjoy and the best of luck to you all.
		
Click to expand...

AAAAaaaaaaaarrggghhhhhhh:rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Dec 2, 2014)

freddielong said:



*absolutely gutted to miss out *but congratulations to everyone, looks like I am going to have to buy one now

If anyone doesn't get on with it let me know
		
Click to expand...

theres 13 others about to get punted out- a guy on the Mizzie forum has applied 6 times I think he said


----------



## davidg2010uk (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks GM.  Really looking forward to trying this and putting it up against my trusty Ping G15!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Gerrin!!!!!

I'm poorly in bed at the mo, so it was nice to wake up to find out I had a stiff one this morning.

Thanks GM and Mizuno.

As I said in my application, I've never had even 1 mizuno club in my bag in 25 years of playing, so knowing how some rave about them, it will be an interesting experiment.

Gaz, I want the azure blue, to go with my baby blue eyes.

You can have the faded brown to match your 1950's cords. We don't want to clash do we.

First thing I've won, and it just goes to show that no matter how unlucky in life you think you are, things like this can come up trumps for you. So, if you feel that your God has given you the looks of Lincoln quaker, keep going - one day the sun will shine on you, and golfing manna from heaven can be yours my son.   

Cheers all.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Chortle chortle chortle 

I bet you was sat at home yesterday writing this with that stupid smug grin of yours laughing at your own jokes. 

:ears:


----------



## el marko (Dec 3, 2014)

Gutted I didn't get chosen. Looks like the best driver I've ever seen. Unfortunately going to be out of my budget for a couple years as I cannot justify Â£300 on 1 club. 

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Chortle chortle chortle 

I bet you was sat at home yesterday writing this with that stupid smug grin of yours laughing at your own jokes. 

:ears:
		
Click to expand...



We need to get a "cheeky scouse grin" smiley, the above doesn't quite get it.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 3, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			if you get a pink one ill swap ye :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

What you doing with that 910 D3 Gaz la? What shaft in it?


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 3, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Chortle chortle chortle 

I bet you was sat at home yesterday writing this with that stupid smug grin of yours laughing at your own jokes. 

:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Hey Glynn, if he likes his new mizzy, he might go the whole hog and get irons as well.. Then you 2 will really be the Little and Large of the Forum..


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			What you doing with that 910 D3 Gaz la? What shaft in it?  

Click to expand...

Are you in the market for a driver? I've got a 913 D2 that I may part with for a song as it has a scratch on the crown.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 3, 2014)

Val said:



			Are you in the market for a driver? I've got a 913 D2 that I may part with for a song as it has a scratch on the crown.
		
Click to expand...

I could be mate.. In all honesty I don't think I've ever hit a decent shot with the current bag dweller.. What really finished me off with it was watching Karl muller it down the range time after time on Saturday.. :angry: 
What shaft is in it?


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I could be mate.. In all honesty I don't think I've ever hit a decent shot with the current bag dweller.. What really finished me off with it was watching Karl muller it down the range time after time on Saturday.. :angry: 
What shaft is in it?
		
Click to expand...

It's the diamana + Blue 62, stiff. It's a good shaft, i've always got on with it, very similar to the Kaili (think it's the new model Kaili).


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 3, 2014)

Val said:



			It's the diamana + Blue 62, stiff. It's a good shaft, i've always got on with it, very similar to the Kaili (think it's the new model Kaili).
		
Click to expand...

I'll definitely take a look at that mate. How much do you want for it?


----------



## CMAC (Dec 3, 2014)

Val said:



			It's the diamana + Blue 62, stiff. It's a good shaft, i've always got on with it, very similar to the Kaili (think it's the new model Kaili).
		
Click to expand...

if BW doesnt want it I might:smirk:


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'll definitely take a look at that mate. How much do you want for it?
		
Click to expand...

Danny, it's genuinely worth over Â£100 but it does have a stone scratch on the crown so - Â£50 and you can so it have a dig first if you want. I'm in your neck of the woods tomorrow and Friday so can bring it down, if you like it you can square me up Saturday if you want.

We can sort something out.


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2014)

CMAC said:



			if BW doesnt want it I might:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't think you'd go for it, it's got a stone mark on it, historic posts suggest you normally want immaculate crowns, BUT it's got to go somewhere.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 3, 2014)

Val said:



			I wouldn't think you'd go for it, it's got a stone mark on it, historic posts suggest you normally want immaculate crowns, BUT it's got to go somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

good memory val as I do like pristine.........but if the price is right I'd pay to get it refurbed after using it for winter practice


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2014)

CMAC said:



			good memory val as I do like pristine.........but if the price is right I'd pay to get it refurbed after using it for winter practice
		
Click to expand...

Ok Colin, Danny can have first dibs and if it's not for him you can have it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 3, 2014)

Guys, guys! I think you'll find this is the thread where the magnificent seven gloat about their outrageous good fortune and everyone else puts on a brave face and congratulates them! 

:whoo::whoo::whoo:

There's a whole other section for your dodgy deals!


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Guys, guys! I think you'll find this is the thread where the magnificent seven gloat about their outrageous good fortune and everyone else puts on a brave face and congratulates them! 

:whoo::whoo::whoo:

There's a whole other section for your dodgy deals! 

Click to expand...

MOVE you


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 3, 2014)

Val said:



			Danny, it's genuinely worth over Â£100 but it does have a stone scratch on the crown so - Â£50 and you can so it have a dig first if you want. I'm in your neck of the woods tomorrow and Friday so can bring it down, if you like it you can square me up Saturday if you want.

We can sort something out.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a great deal mate. I'll test it on Friday after my Hospital visit and square you up on Saturday if I like it.. If not then it's Colin's.. Â£50 is only just enough to cover a round of drinks in Manchester anyway......


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 3, 2014)

Val said:



			MOVE you 

Click to expand...

:ears:


----------



## Sion (Dec 3, 2014)

We'll done to the seven. I genuinely got my hopes up for this one. I look forward to trying one soon I hope. It's been getting very good reviews. Let us know how good they are.


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Sounds like a great deal mate. I'll test it on Friday after my Hospital visit and square you up on Saturday if I like it.. If not then it's Colin's.. Â£50 is only just enough to cover a round of drinks in Manchester anyway......
		
Click to expand...

How much for the Cobra pal?  pm me.....


----------



## bigslice (Dec 3, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Pink? Aaaaaaargh! 

No, I expect to be getting the same as you guys except that mike very kindly got mizuno to rummage for a regular shaft rather than stiff.
		
Click to expand...

im pretty sure there s a joke in there somewhere


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 3, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			How much for the Cobra pal?  pm me.....
		
Click to expand...

Are you kidding??? You were pining after the Ping Anser on Saturday!!!!!  

Let me see if the 910 works first then I'll let you take it for a week for a proper trial..


----------



## Junior (Dec 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Are you kidding??? You were pining after the Ping Anser on Saturday!!!!!  

Let me see if the 910 works first then I'll let you take it for a week for a proper trial..
		
Click to expand...

And I get stick for being a driver whore........


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Are you kidding??? You were pining after the Ping Anser on Saturday!!!!!  

Let me see if the 910 works first then I'll let you take it for a week for a proper trial..
		
Click to expand...

Cool! 
Still am looking at the Anser and the g30 for that matter! Just anything new really! Have to hide them from the missus though


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 3, 2014)

bigslice said:



			im pretty sure there s a joke in there somewhere

Click to expand...

Fnarr!


----------



## CMAC (Dec 7, 2014)

so how its working for y'all?


had a peak at the mizuno forum this morning and they are claiming 20yd gains some of them- awesome!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 7, 2014)

CMAC said:



			so how its working for y'all?


had a peak at the mizuno forum this morning and they are claiming 20yd gains some of them- awesome!!
		
Click to expand...

Haven't got it yet. Don't worry, I'm sure there will be lots of excited posts here when they start to arrive! &#128103;


----------



## CMAC (Dec 7, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Haven't got it yet. Don't worry, I'm sure there will be lots of excited posts here when they start to arrive! &#128103;
		
Click to expand...

lol, you'll have to go some to beat the mizzie forum, I think one of them is now engaged to his:rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Dec 9, 2014)

oops! one of the mizzie forum guys has split his driver while tightening the grub screw weight- hope theres not a quality issue as mizzie usually are pretty good.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 9, 2014)

garyinderry said:



View attachment 13227

Click to expand...

Oooh! Has it arrived?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Dec 9, 2014)

garyinderry said:



View attachment 13227

Click to expand...

I thought it was for a complete driver not just a head cover trial 



P.S. i'm only jealous


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 9, 2014)

No its just a screenshot of the head cover.  Looks nice though. :rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 9, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			No its just a screenshot of the head cover.  Looks nice though. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oh right... I'll not rush off to "work from home" this afternoon then!!


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 9, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh right... I'll not rush off to "work from home" this afternoon then!!
		
Click to expand...

Just getting the juices going


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 9, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Just getting the juices going  

Click to expand...

I took delivery of a new club yesterday.... would be rude to forget it for a new one before I'd even had the chance to hit it!


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 9, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh right... I'll not rush off to "work from home" this afternoon then!!
		
Click to expand...

I was halfway out the door there!


----------



## LIG (Dec 9, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			I was halfway out the door there!
		
Click to expand...

Everyone has STRICT instructions about what to do when the doorbell rings while I'm out!!


----------



## LIG (Dec 12, 2014)

Something has just arrived!!!

Quick! Quick! Fake a sudden illness and get home....like, NOW!


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 12, 2014)

I have my one sitting here. Heading to the range now


----------



## LIG (Dec 12, 2014)

Not to put too fine a point on it but, on looks, this Weapon of Dimple Annihiliation puts my old black-headed, green-shafted Cobra to shame. 
The blue head coupled with the white Orochi stiff shaft looks...



there is no other word for it (and I would have been ashamed to use it to describe an inanimate object before now!)... 



SEXY! 






If it performs as well as it looks in the bedr...errr... on the course then you'll hear my :whoo:from there! First outing on Sunday.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 12, 2014)

Very excited that my JPX 850 has arrived! 

Regular shaft - thanks Mike! :thup:

Great looking driver and I'm certainly visualising long straight drives! Don't think I can put it straight into the bag tomorrow but will get to a range over the weekend and report back!

:whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 12, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Don't think I can put it straight into the bag tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Get out there and give it a whack!!
What's the worst that can happen????


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 12, 2014)

Why hasn't nobody done a review yet?!? Come on people! First impressions.... Slingy Draws or little fades Gaz?!?


----------



## Val (Dec 12, 2014)

Any guesses on how any words Liverbirdies review will be?

I reckon it could be 2 pages worth


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 12, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Get out there and give it a whack!!
What's the worst that can happen????
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I want to make a good impression tomorrow, it's not just my usual bounce game! It might make it if I manage a few decent hits at the range beforehand........


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 12, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Why hasn't nobody done a review yet?!? Come on people! First impressions.... Slingy Draws or little fades Gaz?!? 

Click to expand...

Have only had it for a couple of hours and am going out tonight... First impressions tomorrow!


----------



## Junior (Dec 12, 2014)

Val said:



			Any guesses on how any words Liverbirdies review will be?

I reckon it could be 2 pages worth
		
Click to expand...

That would just be the intro


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Junior said:



			That would just be the intro   

Click to expand...

Pete's not used it yet. He's still in the process of removing the blue paint and replacing it with red...


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 12, 2014)

Val said:



			Any guesses on how any words Liverbirdies review will be?

I reckon it could be 2 pages worth
		
Click to expand...

And the rest  wonder if he has a regular or stiff shaft ?


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 12, 2014)

straight out of the box, this driver is well put together.  it really does look the part.  

up to the range and got myself 100 balls.  first few smacks were ok.  my hands were freezing but go on with it. I didn't want to let the board down after being lucky enough to be selected. started to get into it with a few nice drives coupled with a few poor ones. drives out of the middle feel really good. makes a nice sound. shots from the toe let you know about it. bit of a weird sound those. 

pressing on I decided to get the adjusting tool and see what this baby can do.   I first knocked it up to 11.5 and also down to 7.5.  I was expecting to see the face open and close to achieve this but at both settings it still seemed to sit quite square. first surprise. 

I then decided to move the weights to affect the spin.  this really does work. put it to highest spin and instantly I was getting noticeably more spin. dropped it to its lowest and was hitting very low spin drives.  

the weights in fade and draw bias where working too.   I could maybe do with a 3rd weight.  

young lad who works at the range who plays off 1 had a few goes and he was also mighty impressed with the adjustability. he really didn't need it set up for as much spin as I did. he was hitting absolute bullets. 

looking forward to trying this out against my titleist 910.  it was impossible to tell what kind of distance I was getting as it was too dark and also the range doesn't have much run.  neither will a sodden lee park for that matter but it will be easier to see how well it carries. 

shaft feels on the stiffer side of stiff. I am quite happy about that. :thup:

overall, this driver should keep my experimental side happy for quite some time!  adjust a degree here, move a weight there!  happy days!  

   thanks mizuno, great effort. 

oh karl, draws, fades, the odd straight one in for good measure. :rofl:


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 12, 2014)

Great work Gaz! Keep us updated pal! You and LB will look the part teeing it up together with matching drivers that the whole country hasn't seen in the flesh yet !!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 12, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			straight out of the box, this driver is well put together.  it really does look the part.  

up to the range and got myself 100 balls.  first few smacks were ok.  my hands were freezing but go on with it. I didn't want to let the board down after being lucky enough to be selected. started to get into it with a few nice drives coupled with a few poor ones. drives out of the middle feel really good. makes a nice sound. shots from the toe let you know about it. bit of a weird sound those. 

pressing on I decided to get the adjusting tool and see what this baby can do.   I first knocked it up to 11.5 and also down to 7.5.  I was expecting to see the face open and close to achieve this but at both settings it still seemed to sit quite square. first surprise. 

I then decided to move the weights to affect the spin.  this really does work. put it to highest spin and instantly I was getting noticeably more spin. dropped it to its lowest and was hitting very low spin drives.  

the weights in fade and draw bias where working too.   I could maybe do with a 3rd weight.  

young lad who works at the range who plays off 1 had a few goes and he was also mighty impressed with the adjustability. he really didn't need it set up for as much spin as I did. he was hitting absolute bullets. 

looking forward to trying this out against my titleist 910.  it was impossible to tell what kind of distance I was getting as it was too dark and also the range doesn't have much run.  neither will a sodden lee park for that matter but it will be easier to see how well it carries. 

shaft feels on the stiffer side of stiff. I am quite happy about that. :thup:

overall, this driver should keep my experimental side happy for quite some time!  adjust a degree here, move a weight there!  happy days!  

   thanks mizuno, great effort. 

oh karl, draws, fades, the odd straight one in for good measure. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

+1

So whats the next comp to win?:whoo:

















Only just got back from Glasgow on business, and just arrived today. Will take it for a "spin" over the weekend, and let you know.

It is sexy though.:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 13, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			straight out of the box, this driver is well put together.  it really does look the part.  

up to the range and got myself 100 balls.  first few smacks were ok.  my hands were freezing but go on with it. I didn't want to let the board down after being lucky enough to be selected. started to get into it with a few nice drives coupled with a few poor ones. drives out of the middle feel really good. makes a nice sound. shots from the toe let you know about it. bit of a weird sound those. 

pressing on I decided to get the adjusting tool and see what this baby can do.   I first knocked it up to 11.5 and also down to 7.5.  I was expecting to see the face open and close to achieve this but at both settings it still seemed to sit quite square. first surprise. 

I then decided to move the weights to affect the spin.  this really does work. put it to highest spin and instantly I was getting noticeably more spin. dropped it to its lowest and was hitting very low spin drives.  

the weights in fade and draw bias where working too.   I could maybe do with a 3rd weight.  

young lad who works at the range who plays off 1 had a few goes and he was also mighty impressed with the adjustability. he really didn't need it set up for as much spin as I did. he was hitting absolute bullets. 

looking forward to trying this out against my titleist 910.  it was impossible to tell what kind of distance I was getting as it was too dark and also the range doesn't have much run.  neither will a sodden lee park for that matter but it will be easier to see how well it carries. 

shaft feels on the stiffer side of stiff. I am quite happy about that. :thup:

overall, this driver should keep my experimental side happy for quite some time!  adjust a degree here, move a weight there!  happy days!  

   thanks mizuno, great effort. 

oh karl, draws, fades, the odd straight one in for good measure. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


So to sum up in a good players hands it goes like a rocket.
In an average players hands you can hit some good ones and bad ones, the same as any other driver then?


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 13, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			So to sum up in a good players hands it goes like a rocket.
In an average players hands you can hit some good ones and bad ones, the same as any other driver then?

Click to expand...


In a nutshell. Its a driver, not a magic wand.


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 13, 2014)

Came home yesterday to find this waiting for me. My 3 year old was nearly as excited as me when she helped me unwrap it but she got bored as soon as she discovered it wasn't an umbrella or a mop. 

I have to say this is a good looking golf club, particularly the head. The shaft is a bit more...meh.  I'm not sure whether I like the white, dislike the white, or don't care about the white.  Quick mention for the headcover. There's something a bit...tacky about it.  I think maybe it's the shiny blue panels. I don't know but it makes it look a bit cheap. Totally irrelevant, of course, but I would have expected something a bit more classy.

The club itself feels light in my hands, lighter I think than my current driver and it seems a bit more whippy than I'm used to. The Mizuno has a 60g Fujikura Orochi stiff shaft, my driver has an Aldila Habanero 60-S shaft in it. I'm not a shaftoid, so I have no idea how they compare in theory, and I don't know about the comparative weights of the respective heads.

In terms of the adjustability, that is a doddle. I've never had an adjustable driver before, so didn't know what to expect but it's simple. There is a mind-boggling array of settings, so many that the club comes with an instruction book. I've never had a driver with instructions before...

So it all seems good so far.  

What's that? What's it like to hit?  I have no idea. It's -8 and snowing here this morning. Not exactly golfing weather. And I'm looking after the kids anyway. Hopefully I'll get a chance to go and hit it tomorrow but if not, then I'll get to a driving range through the week and give it a whirl.  

So in summary, bearing in mind I've yet to hit it:

Pros
- the head looks great
- it feels great in your hands and sits very nicely at address, even when you're just addressing a couple of bits of Lego on the living room floor
- it's very easy to adjust and the range of options necessitates an instruction book

Cons
- if you're a 3 year old girl, this club is less exciting than an umbrella or a mop
- the headcover is not as good looking as the clubhead it covers
- it's not exciting enough to make me abandon my kids and venture out in sub-zero temperatures to try it out

Will report back once I've hit it.


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 13, 2014)

Just a quick update on how the honeymoons going....After the hysteria of last night (see my Twitter feed) wet dreams and all that I headed off to the range this morning.  The blue head just ouzes class and loving the black face and white shaft, so first impressions looks the business.
Had a bit read of the instructions which were fairly straight forward with the usual nice little pics to keep simpletons like me right, just left it how it arrived though for the 'First Hit' which was set to Neutral Mid trajectory with the head weights and 10.5 standard on hosel.  
So that 'First Hit' I'd been dreaming about, Errrrmmm this is were the hysteria came to an abrupt end, it just wasn't happening couldn't get any where near the flight I've finally been getting with my current driver.  Btw, I'd hit a few with my own first. 
So then the tinkering began, tried it more lofted so it was closer to what I'm used to (11.5 closed) still not happening, tried moving one of the weights to the draw position and the other into the back of the head... Not happening. By now I was thoroughly deflated, The honeymoon was on the rocks!  Played around abit more but in the end 50 balls was plenty.  
I appreciate some maybe cringing reading this but I'm only being honest, I'm not writing it off completely though as I'm going to give it a whirl on my mates launch monitor and see how the numbers look, he's a pro so I'll get some professional guidance on the setup which is much needed at this stage!  
To be continued...


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 13, 2014)

Naybrains said:



			Just a quick update on how the honeymoons going....After the hysteria of last night (see my Twitter feed) wet dreams and all that I headed off to the range this morning.  The blue head just ouzes class and loving the black face and white shaft, so first impressions looks the business.
Had a bit read of the instructions which were fairly straight forward with the usual nice little pics to keep simpletons like me right, just left it how it arrived though for the 'First Hit' which was set to Neutral Mid trajectory with the head weights and 10.5 standard on hosel.  
So that 'First Hit' I'd been dreaming about, Errrrmmm this is were the hysteria came to an abrupt end, it just wasn't happening couldn't get any where near the flight I've finally been getting with my current driver.  Btw, I'd hit a few with my own first. 
So then the tinkering began, tried it more lofted so it was closer to what I'm used to (11.5 closed) still not happening, tried moving one of the weights to the draw position and the other into the back of the head... Not happening. By now I was thoroughly deflated, The honeymoon was on the rocks!  Played around abit more but in the end 50 balls was plenty.  
I appreciate some maybe cringing reading this but I'm only being honest, I'm not writing it off completely though as I'm going to give it a whirl on my mates launch monitor and see how the numbers look, he's a pro so I'll get some professional guidance on the setup which is much needed at this stage!  
To be continued...
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I don't think Mizuno will be using this write up,however I do like your honesty.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 13, 2014)

Naybrains said:



			Just a quick update on how the honeymoons going....After the hysteria of last night (see my Twitter feed) wet dreams and all that I headed off to the range this morning.  The blue head just ouzes class and loving the black face and white shaft, so first impressions looks the business.
Had a bit read of the instructions which were fairly straight forward with the usual nice little pics to keep simpletons like me right, just left it how it arrived though for the 'First Hit' which was set to Neutral Mid trajectory with the head weights and 10.5 standard on hosel.  
So that 'First Hit' I'd been dreaming about, Errrrmmm this is were the hysteria came to an abrupt end, it just wasn't happening couldn't get any where near the flight I've finally been getting with my current driver.  Btw, I'd hit a few with my own first. 
So then the tinkering began, tried it more lofted so it was closer to what I'm used to (11.5 closed) still not happening, tried moving one of the weights to the draw position and the other into the back of the head... Not happening. By now I was thoroughly deflated, The honeymoon was on the rocks!  Played around abit more but in the end 50 balls was plenty.  
I appreciate some maybe cringing reading this but I'm only being honest, I'm not writing it off completely though as I'm going to give it a whirl on my mates launch monitor and see how the numbers look, he's a pro so I'll get some professional guidance on the setup which is much needed at this stage!  
To be continued...
		
Click to expand...

think one of the mizzie forum 'testers' also had issues but a couple of the fan boys were getting "20 extra yards" on theirs:rofl: 

I wonder where the other '13' drivers went and how they are getting on with them?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 13, 2014)

I hit a few shots at the range this morning. Not sure if it was the cold, the number of layers I was wearing or the swing change I'm working at but, whatever, it's fair to say that I didn't hit either the JPX or my trusty X2 Hot particularly well. The clubs feel different but I was hitting a comparable spectrum of shots with each, some semi-decent and plenty fairly indifferent although no awful ones. Part of the problem was the strange light at the time which was making it very hard to pick up the ball flight.

I'm not discouraged, I was the weakest link today but I'm still keen to see how it performs on a day I'm swinging it well......


----------



## mchacker (Dec 13, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I wonder where the other '13' drivers went and how they are getting on with them?
		
Click to expand...

One here:thup: Haven't hit it yet, had the mother of all hangovers plus had to work this morning so the afternoon was sleep time. Tomorrow is the day providing the weather plays fair


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 13, 2014)

Thing is, this driver is extremely low spinning.  Especially with the weight in the forward position.  I worked this out at the range yesterday.  This is not a driver you can pick up and it will work wonders with any old setting.  It will fit many players but adjustments must be made.  

Odvan, liverbirdie and myself found ourselves at north west national today as lee park was on temp greens.  We took a few videos for a bit of craic. Apologies in advance for the on course commentary.  I will post them as soon as I can. 


I started off not great today but was bombing ones on the back 9.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 13, 2014)

Cellophanes of Corinth led his small army to victory over a vastly superior Persian army in 364 BC.

Well as cellophanes go, this can go up there with the famous greek general. The colour is a hybrid cross between azure grey and Glaswegian February grey. The Micron thickness is just right for my swing speed. I've tried 100 micron cellophanes in the past, but I try to throw myself at it to get the smash factor up, but this was bob on.

It was a little bit clingy, which resulted in me scratching the hosel when trying to cut it with a kitchen knife. Gary from Derry also has a scratch on his, but that is due to Odvan's drive on the 15th at North west national today. After his drive on the par 5, he still had 456 yards to go - ouch.

Next:-

The Headcover.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 13, 2014)

Had my first outing with it today, and left it at the setting it come as (10.5 degree loft) and the weights as they were already set up in the head.

It was coming out quite low, and with the course being frosty it wasn't costing me much distance, as the hard fairways let it run out. As the fairways melted and became more wet, I changed the setting on the weights to get the spin rates up and it immediately made it into a higher ball flight, which looked easier on the eye.

I haven't read the instruction manual yet, so will look into that next, get up the driving range to experiment with it, then also with gaz get a proper trackman fitting in due course.

Only one bad hit today, and one bad drive, I think gaz has videos to follow.....

I took the money on front 9/back9 and overall today and 36 points on an away course, so paying for itself already.

Oh aye, and there was no such Greek general called Celophanes - that was a load of tosh.:whoo:


----------



## davidg2010uk (Dec 13, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday,  Thanks GM!  First impressions is the blue head and white shaft go great together.  Feels slightly shorter than my G15 and sits really well (on the carpet anyway!)  Hopefully get up the range this week to see how it flies.


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 13, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			To be honest I don't think Mizuno will be using this write up,however I do like your honesty.
		
Click to expand...




CMAC said:



			think one of the mizzie forum 'testers' also had issues but a couple of the fan boys were getting "20 extra yards" on theirs:rofl: 


I wonder where the other '13' drivers went and how they are getting on with them?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah no Blue Tinted Glasses on me, must add I am extremely grateful for the amazing opportunity - Thanks GM!


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 13, 2014)

liverbirdie teeing off at the first

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANY94uAMrpM



liverbirdie and odvan teeing off at the 4th


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw-4hlWnkbw



myself hitting at the 12th

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMwhQRj864o

liverbirdie bombing one at the 12th

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZC2DhElVko


odvan hitting the mizuno driver

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjvoC0NnD74


liverbirdie fishing and results of drives on the 12th

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr7CU3saXvY


liverbirdie getting technical

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9XnbtMNoCg


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 13, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			liverbirdie and odvan teeing off at the 4th


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw-4hlWnkbw

Click to expand...

Parental guidance for people who haven't had their ears syringed.

You may think that someone said slitmouse, but it was actually flitlouse, which is Odvan in Norwegian.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank God the speakers don't work on this computer... Watching those swings was bad enough. The last thing I need is you 3 commentating on them as well......


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Dec 14, 2014)

I cannot wait to give this driver a go in February, it's going to be interesting to compare it to my Cleveland Custom which is a low spinning model. I'm not a big hitter and need as much roll out as I can possibly get, the 850 looks really interesting, especially the numbers. :thup:

I was watching Rick Shiels with a 13 capper test the driver out and he (Rob) hits it very similar to me, no 300 yard drives for us  but averages a 30 yard roll out which is pretty decent.

[video=youtube;b3n67r3Xdxg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3n67r3Xdxg[/video]


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 14, 2014)

Scotty Cameron said:



			I was watching Rick Shiels with a 13 capper test the driver out and he (Rob) hits it very similar to me, no 300 yard drives for us  but averages a 30 yard roll out which is pretty decent.

[video=youtube;b3n67r3Xdxg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3n67r3Xdxg[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Watched that last night, watch the next video where he does the comparison, he nails that TM Aeroburner thing, thought he was gonna burst into tears with emotion at end!


----------



## Davehard8 (Dec 14, 2014)

Entered so many competitions. Never win anything. Oh well congratulations to the winners. Just like my golf game I will carry on


----------



## CMAC (Dec 14, 2014)

wasnt it 30yd roll out simulated?


----------



## tsped83 (Dec 14, 2014)

CMAC said:



			wasnt it 30yd roll out simulated? 

Click to expand...

Cynic.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 14, 2014)

going for another range session tonight with this driver!   going to have to take my time as I was starting to feel my back a touch yesterday.  too many drives, so little time!  



did anyone else get a run out with there one today?


----------



## LIG (Dec 14, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			going for another range session tonight with this driver!   going to have to take my time as I was starting to feel my back a touch yesterday.  too many drives, so little time!  



did anyone else get a run out with there one today?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Will post in the review section a bit later on so not putting any spoilers in here. :ears:


----------



## mchacker (Dec 14, 2014)

Mine got an airing today, will put a review together then post it. Did take a good bit of video but not happy with it so that may just get used as note taking.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 14, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Cynic.
		
Click to expand...

pragmatist. as I do believe it was simulated and calculated software


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Thank God the speakers don't work on this computer... Watching those swings was bad enough. The last thing I need is you 3 commentating on them as well......

Click to expand...

Matt sounds like a cross between whispering Bob and Tony Green from Bullseye.

Birchy looks like Tony and sounds like Bob.


----------



## Mcleodc2000 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello all, 

I was one of the lucky winners through twitter and received my driver on Friday! I've only had one trip up to the range with it but am really liking the feel and adjustability. I'm hoping to get on to a launch monitor in the next couple of weeks to try and get some numbers out, but I think it has some real promise!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2014)

Hit 4 under my h/cap today and found fairways or a yard off will all 9 times I took the diver today.

The ball flight looks ugly, but getting some good rollout. It would be great on a fast running links, but cant complain.

Up the driving range this week, to start to tinker.

40 and 36 stableford points in the two rounds I've played with it so far, and only one poor drive.:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 15, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hit 4 under my h/cap today and found fairways or a yard off will all 9 times I took the diver today.

The ball flight looks ugly, but getting some good rollout. It would be great on a fast running links, but cant complain.

Up the driving range this week, to start to tinker.

40 and 36 stableford points in the two rounds I've played with it so far, and only one poor drive.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Have you got rid of that Girly fade though??


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 15, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mizuno-JP...Leisure_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&hash=item339a9040d4

Hope this isn't a GM'er selling their driver!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mizuno-JP...Leisure_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&hash=item339a9040d4

Hope this isn't a GM'er selling their driver!
		
Click to expand...

Â£375 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CMAC (Dec 15, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mizuno-JP...Leisure_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&hash=item339a9040d4

Hope this isn't a GM'er selling their driver!
		
Click to expand...

hahaha Â£375 hahaha

it will prob be under Â£200 before spring.

I doubt it's a forumer but there was 13 others given away by GM and 5 to the mizzie forum guys.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 15, 2014)

Hit another 100 balls at the range yesterday.  Going to give the back a rest for a few days.   Can't wait to see what this is like on dry ground.   hit some belter drives back 9 on Saturday. Few forgetful ones but that certainly wasn't the bats fault.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 15, 2014)

heres a mizuno forum tester review from his free driver

[video=youtube_share;8ANhzs-_BR4]http://youtu.be/8ANhzs-_BR4[/video]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2014)

:rofl:
I know him !! He is in the RAF 

Still loves his Mizuno stuff then.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mizuno-JP...Leisure_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&hash=item339a9040d4

Hope this isn't a GM'er selling their driver!
		
Click to expand...

Cannot be that many of them out there, especially ones that have not been hit. Would hate to think that somebody got chosen to test one, whether from here or on any other web site etc and is flogging it off without even taking the wrapper off.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 15, 2014)

Something must have been said to him, or whoever it was reads this forum, as since I posted it, the auction has been taken down!




GB72 said:



			Cannot be that many of them out there, especially ones that have not been hit. Would hate to think that somebody got chosen to test one, whether from here or on any other web site etc and is flogging it off without even taking the wrapper off.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. There was a lot of people on here that were very keen to try the club out, and give good, useful feedback to Mizuno and GM, and whoever this is has decided to try and sell it instead. Very poor form.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 15, 2014)

I've managed to have a better range session, swinging a bit more like myself and better light conditions so I could actually see the ball flight.

Safe to say the jury's still out! I did hit some cracking shots so I think the potential is there. One of my driving issues is that I tend to get a lot of spin and hit it quite high, which means it tends to stop quickly. The JPX seems to generate much less spin (I have it set up as close to my current driver as possible) giving a lower, more penetrating (it seems) ball flight.

On the face of it, then, that might give me a bit more run after the ball lands. It also opens up the possibility that I might be able to play with higher loft, which will be an interesting experiment once I start tweaking the settings.

Impossible to tell at the moment how the distance is matching up with the X2 Hot. Hopefully I'll get the chance at the weekend to get them both on the course and actually measure some distances.

The more I hit this club, the more I think it's going to be important to get on a trackman to see the numbers and set it up properly.


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 15, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mizuno-JP...Leisure_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&hash=item339a9040d4

Hope this isn't a GM'er selling their driver!
		
Click to expand...

Not guilty!  I'd at least post it in the for sale section to give everyone on here a chance 



(Note this was made in jest, no plans to sell)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Have you got rid of that Girly fade though??

Click to expand...

They don't have a screw setting for that, Dave.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mizuno-JP...Leisure_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&hash=item339a9040d4

Hope this isn't a GM'er selling their driver!
		
Click to expand...

That's bad form that.

Fareham - any forummers from round there?

Knew it wouldn't be a northerner (we'd have asked more, or swapped it for a house).


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 15, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			The more I hit this club, the more I think it's going to be important to get on a trackman to see the numbers and set it up properly.
		
Click to expand...

FD, do you know if it's possible to get on the one at Braid Hills? I've been thinking the same thing.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 15, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			FD, do you know if it's possible to get on the one at Braid Hills? I've been thinking the same thing.
		
Click to expand...

It might be - flightscope they've got - I'm sure they'd be up for it.... for a fee! 

The other option is Scott Gourlay at Craigmillar Park. I bought custom fitted irons from him in the past so might drop him a line...


----------



## IanG (Dec 15, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			It might be - flightscope they've got - I'm sure they'd be up for it.... for a fee! 

The other option is Scott Gourlay at Craigmillar Park. I bought custom fitted irons from him in the past so might drop him a line...
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested to know about this possibility too.  I've got some gapping issues at the 4 iron/21 hybrid/19 hybrid end so would be interested to have a play on a monitor. Also it's a cool toy to play with and I'm actually a 7 year old.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 15, 2014)

IanG said:



			I'd be interested to know about this possibility too.  I've got some gapping issues at the 4 iron/21 hybrid/19 hybrid end so would be interested to have a play on a monitor. Also it's a cool toy to play with and I'm actually a 7 year old.
		
Click to expand...

Scott would definitely help you, for a fee. But be warned - I went to find out my distances and ended up buying a custom fit set of irons!


----------



## CMAC (Dec 15, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			It might be - flightscope they've got - I'm sure they'd be up for it.... for a fee! 

The other option is Scott Gourlay at Craigmillar Park. I bought custom fitted irons from him in the past so might drop him a line...
		
Click to expand...

do you still hit into a sheet there?


----------



## CMAC (Dec 15, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mizuno-JP...Leisure_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&hash=item339a9040d4

Hope this isn't a GM'er selling their driver!
		
Click to expand...

says demo on the grip so unless GM/Mizuno were handing out demo drivers its more likely one of the other 500 that were getting punted out before the release in Feb


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 15, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Scott would definitely help you, for a fee. But be warned - I went to find out my distances and ended up buying a custom fit set of irons!



Click to expand...

I'm very wary of that - I'm too easily tempted 

Figured there might be a cost associated with having a go at BraidHills but I'm happy to pay as long as it's not crazy money they're after.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 15, 2014)

CMAC said:



			do you still hit into a sheet there?
		
Click to expand...

Was 2.5 years ago I was there, but yes.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone else take their JPX out at the weekend?

Mine had its first full outing on Saturday, with mixed results. My driver testing has been somewhat derailed by a golf lesson that has my game temporarily all over the place so I definitely haven't seen the best of it yet. Hoping I can sort the swing out enough to do some sensible evaluation soon!


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 22, 2014)

I hit it that much at the range the first week i got it that I put my back out.

On the mend so hoping to get back at it soon.


----------



## mchacker (Dec 22, 2014)

Managed to grab an hour at the range but mostly working on faults identified last week so only a couple with big blue. 

Interesting point though, I hit a couple with it still in 7.5+heel/toe, and still produced a fairly high flight. Our pro then had a go and at the peak of the flight the ball was no more than 10ft high. He very kindly gave me a quick mini lesson(for free) so hopefully I can work it all out next weekend and start having some fun.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 30, 2014)

seems to have gone quiet for the magnificent 7?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 30, 2014)

CMAC said:



			seems to have gone quiet for the magnificent 7?
		
Click to expand...

It's Xmas!

Actually, I have lost the ability to hit a driver following recent swing changes..... Testing is on hold until I work it out!


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone.

I finally managed to get to a driving range yesterday and give the new driver a whirl. I wanted a shot on the Flightscope but they had a custom fit in and I couldn't get on it. So I had to rely on old-fashioned things like feel and vision.

First impressions are that I'm going to have to put in a bit of time with this. I hit a few with my old/current driver to compare and was hitting it fine, so my swing seemed to be ok. I had the Mizuno set up the same as my driver - 8.5* and neutral.

First shot, low and left. Second shot, low and left. Third shot, low and left. Fourth shot, swinging deliberately smoothly, violent snap hook. The pattern continued for a while and I swapped back to my current driver a few times to check I was hitting it ok but it didn't make a difference. I switched the loft up to 9.5* but there was no real difference to the ball flight - still very low.

So I'll need to spend some time with it and play around with the weights and see if it helps with ball flight. Two other things I noticed: 

The sound of the ball off the clubface. It's a bit of a clunky sound, not entirely pleasant. Probably something you get used to.

The strike marks on the clubface were all very high. I didn't feel like I got any shots near the middle of the club and I don't know why that would be. It was exactly the same tee as I used for my driver and I was middling that ok.

Maybe I was trying too hard, I don't know, but there's no way I would take this on the course right now. Fortunately, the weather's pish up here so there's no prospect of playing any time soon anyway. I need to play with the weights and stuff and see if I can set it up to give me a higher ball flight.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2015)

I didn't win the opportunity but happened to be at my range when one turned up and I was offered a hit. I had pretty much the same problem and the odd on that went straight were miles short of my X2 Hot!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I didn't win the opportunity but happened to be at my range when one turned up and I was offered a hit. I had pretty much the same problem and the odd on that went straight were miles short of my X2 Hot!
		
Click to expand...

When I've been hitting mine reasonably well it's been consistently shorter than the X2 Hot, but not miles shorter. However, I'm convinced that with a bit of tweaking the set up to increase the spin it has more distance to offer so the jury's still out. I love the X2 Hot so it'll have to go some to usurp it.

Saw a bit of light at the end of the tunnel with my swing change over the last few days so hopefully I'll be able to get some serious testing done soon.


----------



## mchacker (Jan 2, 2015)

Jury's out for now, swing is a bit out of sync but not enough to cause the ridiculous amount of inconsistency I'm seeing. It's screaming out that the shaft is the problem but can't do anything about that until the fitting centres get equipped and that's end of Feb at best. Winter medal tomorrow and it will be in the bag, I just can't say how often it will come out.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			When I've been hitting mine reasonably well it's been consistently shorter than the X2 Hot, but not miles shorter. However, I'm convinced that with a bit of tweaking the set up to increase the spin it has more distance to offer so the jury's still out. I love the X2 Hot so it'll have to go some to usurp it.

Saw a bit of light at the end of the tunnel with my swing change over the last few days so hopefully I'll be able to get some serious testing done soon.
		
Click to expand...

But the X2Hot is just ridiculously easy to hit as well, I felt that the Mizuno needed my best swing and not my average one!


----------



## CMAC (Jan 2, 2015)

how are the mizuno forum guys getting on with it? all booming 300 no doubt and saying this driver will launch them back to the top again


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 4, 2015)

So a little update...

I managed to hop on the Flightscope at AG this afternoon. I wasn't swinging very well, as the drives I hit with my own driver weren't great but they gave me some numbers to compare.

I was still hitting low and left but that's down to a poor swing, I think, as the boy on the machine gave me a little swing tip and I started hitting proper drives.

My spin rate was low already, so we tweaked the loft a bit to try and increase the launch angle. He ended up setting it at 10.5* with one weight in the no. 2 slot and one in the toe.

The best numbers (from memory, so could be a bit out) were:

My driver - 8.5* neutral:
Swing speed - 96
Ball speed - 128, I think
Smash factor - 1.33
Spin rate - about 2500rpm (I think I had one that was 1800rpm)
Launch angle - can't remember
Carry - can't remember
Total distance - 230ish

JPX set at 10.5*, one weight in the toe and one in the no.2 slot:
Swing speed - 96
Ball speed - 135
Smash factor - 1.41
Spin rate - 2400 and a few
Launch angle - 11.4*
Carry - 225
Total distance - 248

Hope these numbers seem right - as I say, they are from memory and I wasn't paying much attention to the ones I hit with my driver as they were pretty poor.

It's good to know that I don't put much spin on the driver, so I just need to work with the loft. It was also good to have someone who knew what they were doing play about with the weights. Gives me confidence that the club is set up to give me a chance of getting the best out of it.

Also, a word for AG at Braid Hills. I would have paid to use the machine but the boy spent a good 20 minutes on it with me for free - not even the cost of the balls. Not much in the grand scheme of things but it felt like a nice touch.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 4, 2015)

with a 96mph driver SS your not doing yourself any favours at 8.5*. Pretty much any driver at 10.5 and above should get you more distance.


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2015)

mcbroon said:



			So a little update...

I managed to hop on the Flightscope at AG this afternoon. I wasn't swinging very well, as the drives I hit with my own driver weren't great but they gave me some numbers to compare.

I was still hitting low and left but that's down to a poor swing, I think, as the boy on the machine gave me a little swing tip and I started hitting proper drives.

My spin rate was low already, so we tweaked the loft a bit to try and increase the launch angle. He ended up setting it at 10.5* with one weight in the no. 2 slot and one in the toe.

The best numbers (from memory, so could be a bit out) were:

My driver - 8.5* neutral:
Swing speed - 96
Ball speed - 128, I think
Smash factor - 1.33
Spin rate - about 2500rpm (I think I had one that was 1800rpm)
Launch angle - can't remember
Carry - can't remember
Total distance - 230ish

JPX set at 10.5*, one weight in the toe and one in the no.2 slot:
Swing speed - 96
Ball speed - 135
Smash factor - 1.41
Spin rate - 2400 and a few
Launch angle - 11.4*
Carry - 225
Total distance - 248

Hope these numbers seem right - as I say, they are from memory and I wasn't paying much attention to the ones I hit with my driver as they were pretty poor.

It's good to know that I don't put much spin on the driver, so I just need to work with the loft. It was also good to have someone who knew what they were doing play about with the weights. Gives me confidence that the club is set up to give me a chance of getting the best out of it.

Also, a word for AG at Braid Hills. I would have paid to use the machine but the boy spent a good 20 minutes on it with me for free - not even the cost of the balls. Not much in the grand scheme of things but it felt like a nice touch.
		
Click to expand...

 No wonder you couldn't clear the ditch on our first hole with those powder puff figures with your old driver.


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 5, 2015)

richart said:



			No wonder you couldn't clear the ditch on our first hole with those powder puff figures with your old driver.

Click to expand...

I'm putting a lot of emphasis on the fact that these figures were 'achieved' with range balls...


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 19, 2015)

looking to swap a 915 D2 for an 850 if anyone is interested pm me


----------



## CMAC (Jan 19, 2015)

jpxpro said:



			looking to swap a 915 D2 for an 850 if anyone is interested pm me 

Click to expand...

wow, bargain


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 19, 2015)

had a blonde moment its actually a 915 d3 with rip phenom 60 stiff shaft


----------



## CMAC (Jan 19, 2015)

jpxpro said:



			had a blonde moment its actually a 915 d3 with rip phenom 60 stiff shaft 

Click to expand...

bigger bargain


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2015)

OK magnificent 7, we've had these for a good few weeks now and our reviews are almost due... Any spoilers? Who loves it? Who hates it? Who's pretty indifferent to it? Anyone going to "game" it this year?

Me? I don't dislike it but it simply can't beat the driver I already use.....


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 5, 2015)

Me and pete are heading to Warrington on Saturday morn for a blast on a launch monitor.  Will be nice to put it up against my 910 in numbers.  My good drives are good but still prone to hooking.  No different to any other driver Ä«n that department but that's down to the swing.

Fancy getting fitted soon too as I have never had the pleasure so it would be nice to see what the fuss is about.  

Fitted a mid size trip and it feels great.

Edit - been it the bag since I've got it. Unlikely to come out of it unless someone else donates a Â£300+ driver :thup:  

Can't wait to see this go on summer fairways. Seems so far away atm.


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 5, 2015)

I haven't hit it enough to know for sure. With any luck I'll get out over the weekend, if the snow melts. Failing that, my review will be based entirely on range sessions.

I don't hate it but I wouldn't say I love it either. As I said, I haven't hit it enough to form an opinion, and it has only hit range balls too.


----------



## mchacker (Feb 5, 2015)

Playing this weekend, new swing, new driver, maybe stretch to a new ball, see what comes of it. On the plus side I phoned the nearest Mizuno dealer and they're getting the full fitting cart hopefully next week so I'll be heading up for a play with some of the shaft options:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2015)

Going with Gaz to a fitting centre, to get on the trackman on Saturday.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Going with Gaz to a fitting centre, to get on the trackman on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you don't need a trackman to tell you a 10 yard fade, 250 down the middle every time Pedro!!? :cheers:


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 5, 2015)

be nice if they had a few shaft options sitting about.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Surely you don't need a trackman to tell you a 10 yard fade, 250 down the middle every time Pedro!!? :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Just 10 yards more, 10 yards more......the mantra we all listen to in our heads.


----------



## Piece (Feb 7, 2015)

I hit this driver and 3w yesterday at Silvermere. Stock shaft and stock settings yet found it to be really good. Driver - Great sound, good balance, fantastic look, lovely Mizuno-type feel. Very impressed...but...

...the weights kept coming loose. Even after being tightened by the pro shop. Hit a few more and fine for a while, but then even more ratting. Turns out the weight had shattered, the pieces only held in by the masking tape! 

3w was good, better feel than Titleist 915 but flight a bit high from stock settings.


----------



## freddielong (Feb 7, 2015)

Does everyone still have theirs in the bag are their any for sale yet


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 8, 2015)

me and liverbirdie went for a loft and setting fitting on flightscope yesterday. will get the full videos up tomorrow. 

it was fun. we couldn't be any further apart in settings. we even warmed up with the wrong drivers to hilarious effect.  (off camera)


----------



## Junior (Feb 8, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			me and liverbirdie went for a loft and setting fitting on flightscope yesterday. will get the full videos up tomorrow. 

it was fun. we couldn't be any further apart in settings. we even warmed up with the wrong drivers to hilarious effect.  (off camera) 

Click to expand...

Where did u go for that Gaz????


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 8, 2015)

It was at true fit Warrington. Nice chap Dave did the fitting.  Really enjoyed it.  I will try and upload the videos now.


----------



## stevelev (Feb 8, 2015)

Are they loaded up yet.

How in depth was the fitting at TFG


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 8, 2015)

taking an age uploading.    videos are about 25mins each.   should be ready by the time the next driver comes out.  :rofl:


yesterday was just a session to find out what the optimal settings would be and if the shaft is suitable.   it will be a couple of weeks till they have the full range of shafts available for a proper custom fit.


----------



## Junior (Feb 8, 2015)

Get the vids up matey!!!! 

Did they let you just pay for the use of the fitting bay?  If so , how much was it if you don't mind me asking??

Reading the reviews it seems like the winners of this comp need the actual fitting to help get the right settings


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 8, 2015)

I've pretty much decided to stick with my current driver but will be interesting to hear how you got on with the fitting. I still think there's more to come from this club with the optimum setting.

I hit a few shots with it on the course today alongside my other driver and it was respectable. It even out drove the X2 Hot, once, by about 2 yards....


----------



## CMAC (Feb 8, 2015)

havent seen anyone still raving after weeks with this driver after getting it for free- pity as it looks nice but theres obviously something lacking


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 8, 2015)

The videos take hours to upload.  So far the intro is done and half of my fitting.  I will post it as soon as possible.  I will upload petes over night.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 8, 2015)

Junior said:



			Get the vids up matey!!!! 

Did they let you just pay for the use of the fitting bay?  If so , how much was it if you don't mind me asking??

Reading the reviews it seems like the winners of this comp need the actual fitting to help get the right settings
		
Click to expand...

Fitting is pretty much essential for this club.  Without the numerical data it would be very easy to set the driver up completely wrong for yourself.

Before we went into the fitting we mixed up our drivers by mistake.  Pete couldn't hit anything but low slices about head height.  7.5 degrees of loft and weight low and forward didn't work for him at all.  He hit about 15 drives and couldn't work out what was wrong.  :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 8, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Are they loaded up yet.

How in depth was the fitting at TFG
		
Click to expand...

We were there for 45 minutes each, and we checked against our old drivers, neutral settings then the recommended settings.

A normal fitting is about Â£25 for an hour iirc

I was fitted there in the past, and its a great set up. You not only have the flightscope, but as its a driving range, you can also see the proper full ball flight, which I like.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 8, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			taking an age uploading.    videos are about 25mins each.   should be ready by the time the next driver comes out.  :rofl:


yesterday was just a session to find out what the optimal settings would be and if the shaft is suitable.   it will be a couple of weeks till they have the full range of shafts available for a proper custom fit.
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying I use up loads of pixels? :angry:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 8, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Fitting is pretty much essential for this club.  Without the numerical data it would be very easy to set the driver up completely wrong for yourself.

Before we went into the fitting we mixed up our drivers by mistake.  Pete couldn't hit anything but low slices about head height.  7.5 degrees of loft and weight low and forward didn't work for him at all.  He hit about 15 drives and couldn't work out what was wrong.  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Err, so did you.

It was me that noticed the mistake....


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Err, so did you.

It was me that noticed the mistake....
		
Click to expand...


I wasn't hitting those shockers though.  it had you rattled so you made me go first with the fitting. :rofl:     

the videos are taking forever to load.   there must be a quicker way but I don't know how.  its just doing its ever so slow thing.  it has been for hours.    I will upload your video tonight and post it in the morning.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 9, 2015)

sorry for the delay on the videos. as I said they are taking an age to upload.  petes stalled over night so I will try and post the link and it should be ready in 435mins at last count. 

ill post the ones that are ready.

intro to the fitting

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqAK9z62L5I


I went first so here is my loft fitting.   straight into the sun.  couldn't see a thing unfortunately.  currently being flipped in editor. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNpmEDs9D64

aprÃ¨s fitting thanks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5KDJ-y2Fn0


pete's fitting video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAGhIMTYc1c&feature=youtu.be

pete's aprÃ¨s fitting video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwndDVA7ENo



good mornings fun and big thanks to Dave at True Fit Warrington, Golf Monthly for selecting us for the drivers and Mizuno for supplying them. 

enjoy


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 9, 2015)

Great vids Gaz lad.. Very professional looking.. Is this you and LB's attempt to become vloggers? Are we going to be seeing more vids from the course? If so, tell LB that horizontal stripes are not his friend at all... Go vertical big man..


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 9, 2015)

lol, I have no input into his cloths of choice.  

plan to head back down when they get the shafts in at the end of the month.  I tried a low launching shaft before we left off camera and the results were a no brainer.  10 yards more carry and 20 on roll out.   to say I am excited to get back down there would be an understatement. I will get that day on video too for the craic. 

I go for a few different camera angles on pete's just to keep it fresh.  was slightly unsure how the lighting would be as we were straight into the sun.  came out better than I expected. 

course videos in the future.   as usual the big man beat me 2 up later in the day. he invited me to his for dinner and a few beers to watch the match.  that went well then I proceeded to beat him 6-1 in pool in his own back yard.  don't listen to him when he says I play silly rules. we did half his and half mine.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 10, 2015)

pete's fiting finally gone live.    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAGhIMTYc1c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 15, 2015)

Loved the vids chaps... The club looks great! Hope there doing a job for you. Will you fudge lb's settings before next weekend


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 16, 2015)

Thought I'd put it here also, along with the other ones:-


Mizuno clubs seem to have a "following" in the general golfing community that is  sometimes devotional, and sometimes bordering on obsessive/delusional, or thats  how it seems, to us mere mortals who dont "get it".

 In 25 years of  playing golf, I've never owned anything "Mizuno". Well apart from a cracking  tracksuit in the early 90's, and they should never be allowed in clubhouses -  should they! I've not even swung a mates club, or heard the sound of a crisply  struck shot with  an MP-something-or-other, so it was all new ground to  me.

 The looks - quite good actually, which, as much as the purists say a  club shouldn't be judged on, lets face it we all do. Ok not the tall blonde  swede in the short skirt rhythmically swaying to je t'aime, but maybe the dusky  brummie lass pogo-ing to "pretty vacant", but with a cheeky glint in her eye.  Nice mixture of azure and black slate colours, with go faster stripes adding to  the "look". Headcover - anyone really bothered? A nice white fujikura stiff  shaft, however,completes the ensemble.

 MIZ-information - There is a  central mizuno sign on the crown which is good for alignment, as well as  fade/draw markings above the weight ports to help when it comes to experimenting  with flight "biasses". The shaft hosel also has markings  to help to pick which  loft you would prefer. They also have "upright" lofts as well as the standard  ones, in case people think that the face is turned in too much - a novel  idea.

 Adjustability - So quick and easy to change the loft, unscrew,move  and tighten the weight ports, although you will need the booklet to help with  regards to checking out all the different options that they can be set to. I've  got a Callaway adjustable driver, but what takes this one stage further is the  ability to move the weight forward/back in the head.

 What matters -  Sadly, for the first 6 weeks of our budding relationship I was injured, so we  looked longingly at each other across the bedroom, but mother was in the room.  As soon as I was partially recovered, I couldn't wait to rip of that headcover,  and get at the little minx. Early fumblings proved unsuccessful - was it me, was  it her, maybe the comparisons to former beaus were hampering us. 

 I  tried everything set to neutral to start with, but even with this I was still  scoring well, and the drives were mainly hitting fairways, but there was  definitely no "wow" factor. The drives were ok, the sound off the face was dull,  the flight was low and not exactly soaring off the face, but the roll out was  veeeeeeery long, so still hope for the future.

 I then managed to get to  a driving range and was able to work on a few different settings, with the  weight moved back and set to a draw bias, which seemed to improve it. Still not  "made up" with everything (but not at the put it on Ebay point yet - shame that man).

 Fit as a fiddle - Just 2 nights before the  fitting I was starting to stripe it at the driving range, but I still couldn't  compare it to my old driver for distance. On the day of the fitting me and a  fellow winner (he's from Derry.....) were warming up for 20 minutes and hitting  all manner of poor shots, and we couldn't work out why, until I checked the loft  setting and noticed that we'd inadvertently picked up the other person's little  minx (happens a lot in Cheshire, apparentlyimage: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/winkers.gif
). His preference was 8.5  degrees at neutral, mine was 10.5 at draw, so it just goes to show how a fitting  is important with these type of drivers to get the maximum out of them.

 Tale of the tape - So during a 45 minute fitting, we tried my old driver, the  Mizuno at neutral then to what the fitter felt was better for me (and it  worked). He also come up with a second option, which I think is important, as we  all want to change things if we go through a bad run of form, so good to also  see what a second (close) setting could be. I was back to my slight fade (stop  laughing in the NW) albeit highly repeatableimage: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif
:thup:. 

 I've only had one  round since and as the round went on I was holding back less and was really  getting it out there, and hitting fairways or the first cut in the main. I  picked up a tip from the fitter about hitting it on the up, so will also put  that into action.

 The verdict - Due to my thumb injury I still cant hit  it fully, but can I see the club staying in the bag for the coming months - a  resounding yes. Hitting it injury-free, on summer fairways with that long roll  out is something I'm looking forward to seeing. I'll only be able to check the  length when I play my own course again, but sadly that wont be until March, so  that will be the ultimate litmus test of length. However, for now, the bad shots  are better and its hard to hit a woeful one with this club. 

 Sorry I  couldn't compare to my old driver as much on length, due to limited playing, but  I'll update in due course.

 Also a big thank you to Dave at True fit golf  in Widnes for the fitting, I've had two fittings there and they've both been  spot on.

 Here's Gary "3 angle" Derry's video of my fitting if you are  insanely bored.........or if your a dusky brummie.image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/tongues_out.gif


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAGh...ature=youtu.be

 Massive thanks to Mizuno and GM finally, for this fantastic opportunity.image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif
:thup:      
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...h-their-new-JPX850-driver#sw4ldQKWoi48mBzF.99


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice review. A strange look into the mind of liverbirdie.  The psychologists wet dream. &#128515;


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 17, 2015)

Garyinderry's Review - JPX850 Driver

        Finally Mizuno have a driver to compete with the big boys. SLDR has dominated the tour while Titleist and Ping have put up a good fight with their recent offerings but now its Mizuno's turn to flex it's low spin muscle.

         It comes in the form of the striking JPX850 model. It is easily their most eye catching design so far. Mizuno know it is good and are not afraid to show it. It is an update on their forward thinking Fasttrack MP 630 model. Sliding weights (cough cough TM), first brought to the fore by Mizuno, coupled with the ability to lower the spin by having some weight forward and low are the driving force in this club. Mizuno may have leaned on TM on this a bit but lets call that a draw. 

        Anyway, enough history. What we have here is a driver that really does do what it says. There have been lots of claims in the past about adjustability but in my experience the truth is I haven't noticed much difference from one setting to another until I got my hands on this. previously I have adjusted TM's R9 and Titleist's 910 d3 to no great effect.  The JPX 850 is a different beast altogether.  It is adjustable from 7.5 right up to 11.5 degrees. Trust me when I say this, if you put this on 7.5 you had better be hitting it on the up. 

        When I first took this club to the range I knew within half an hour that it could be a tinkermans dream. (are you reading this Padraig) I hit all manner of shots and tried every setting I could see in the manual. The change in ballflight was immediately apparent. An adjustable club that does just that! The only thing I wasn't 100% sold on was that it sits square. I have since worked out that the lower lofts sit a touch more open which is slightly reassuring for someone who fears going left. More range visits ensued but a date was set to get this on the launch monitor to find out what setting was best. let the numbers decide.  With so many options it would be easy enough to set this up completely wrong. Fitting seemed like the best call.

        To cut a long fitting story short it turned out 8.5 loft and the weights in their most forward position was the best. I have also been recommended a stiffer shaft than the stock Orochi. This should lower my launch a touch and coupled with some pretty good spin numbers I am looking at my longest driver yet. 

        New shaft options are available in the next few weeks. To say I am excited about this would be an understatement. I believe a full fitting is pretty much essential with this if you want to eek out this clubs true potential. As I said, it could be very easy to set this up completely wrong but that is the beauty of it. If you cant tweak it wrong then it would be impossible to tweak it right. 

       I had wondered how Mizuno could make a driver to fit mid to low handicaps and also the pros alike but it seems with this driver I think they have cracked it. With the ability to move the weights forward and back, spin is at the fitters control. one click and its all changed. 

       I will wrap it up here and tell you to get the right shaft in this, coupled with the correct loft this driver will be as good if not better than any on the market for quite some time yet. 

      Mizuno have taken their sweet time with this, IT SHOWS ...

                                                                                                                         Garyinderry  



some more goodies winging this way.   thanks all @ Golf Monthly & Mizuno !   It has been a pleasure!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 17, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Garyinderry's Review - JPX850 Driver

        Finally Mizuno have a driver to compete with the big boys. SLDR has dominated the tour while Titleist and Ping have put up a good fight with their recent offerings but now its Mizuno's turn to flex it's low spin muscle.

         It comes in the form of the striking JPX850 model. It is easily their most eye catching design so far. Mizuno know it is good and are not afraid to show it. It is an update on their forward thinking Fasttrack MP 630 model. Sliding weights (cough cough TM), first brought to the fore by Mizuno, coupled with the ability to lower the spin by having some weight forward and low are the driving force in this club. Mizuno may have leaned on TM on this a bit but lets call that a draw. 

        Anyway, enough history. What we have here is a driver that really does do what it says. There have been lots of claims in the past about adjustability but in my experience the truth is I haven't noticed much difference from one setting to another until I got my hands on this. previously I have adjusted TM's R9 and Titleist's 910 d3 to no great effect.  The JPX 850 is a different beast altogether.  It is adjustable from 7.5 right up to 11.5 degrees. Trust me when I say this, if you put this on 7.5 you had better be hitting it on the up. 

        When I first took this club to the range I knew within half an hour that it could be a tinkermans dream. (are you reading this Padraig) I hit all manner of shots and tried every setting I could see in the manual. The change in ballflight was immediately apparent. An adjustable club that does just that! The only thing I wasn't 100% sold on was that it sits square. I have since worked out that the lower lofts sit a touch more open which is slightly reassuring for someone who fears going left. More range visits ensued but a date was set to get this on the launch monitor to find out what setting was best. let the numbers decide.  With so many options it would be easy enough to set this up completely wrong. Fitting seemed like the best call.

        To cut a long fitting story short it turned out 8.5 loft and the weights in their most forward position was the best. I have also been recommended a stiffer shaft than the stock Orochi. This should lower my launch a touch and coupled with some pretty good spin numbers I am looking at my longest driver yet. 

        New shaft options are available in the next few weeks. To say I am excited about this would be an understatement. I believe a full fitting is pretty much essential with this if you want to eek out this clubs true potential. As I said, it could be very easy to set this up completely wrong but that is the beauty of it. If you cant tweak it wrong then it would be impossible to tweak it right. 

       I had wondered how Mizuno could make a driver to fit mid to low handicaps and also the pros alike but it seems with this driver I think they have cracked it. With the ability to move the weights forward and back, spin is at the fitters control. one click and its all changed. 

       I will wrap it up here and tell you to get the right shaft in this, coupled with the correct loft this driver will be as good if not better than any on the market for quite some time yet. 

      Mizuno have taken their sweet time with this, IT SHOWS ...

                                                                                                                         Garyinderry  



some more goodies winging this way.   thanks all @ Golf Monthly & Mizuno !   It has been a pleasure! 

Click to expand...

That wont win...............

Very good review, Gaz.:thup:


----------

